# Huge fire in Newquay



## Geri (Aug 18, 2007)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/cornwall/6952539.stm


----------



## madzone (Aug 18, 2007)

Yeah, it's awful 

Wonder why it went up so quick?


----------



## chymaera (Aug 18, 2007)

madzone said:
			
		

> Yeah, it's awful
> 
> Wonder why it went up so quick?




Perhaps someone had arrived in the area from Skegness.


----------



## Geri (Aug 18, 2007)

chymaera said:
			
		

> Perhaps someone had arrived in the area from Skegness.



Is that supposed to be some kind of joke?


----------



## boskysquelch (Aug 18, 2007)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/lincolnshire/6952023.stm


----------



## Geri (Aug 18, 2007)

OK. Still not funny though.


----------



## chymaera (Aug 18, 2007)

Geri said:
			
		

> Is that supposed to be some kind of joke?



No


----------



## chymaera (Aug 18, 2007)

Geri said:
			
		

> OK. Still not funny though.




Neither is the hotel having a wooden fire escape, a turntable ladder having to be brought in from Plymouth, because both the ancient and decrepit ones in Cornwall were unavailable because they are being "maintained" and there will shortly be no personnel in any fire-station overnight anywhere in Cornwall.
I am glad I have a fireblanket and several fire extinguishers in my home.
As per usual the front-line firebrigade are lions led, financed and governed by donkeys.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Aug 18, 2007)

OMG

I was supposed to be in Newquay last night on a Hen wkend, but i bailed out last minute........i have no idea what the hotel was called, i hope my mates are ok!!!

What a terrible tradgedy for that poor man....


----------



## chymaera (Aug 18, 2007)

haylz said:
			
		

> OMG
> 
> What a terrible tradgedy for that poor man....




Six people still missing.


----------



## boskysquelch (Aug 18, 2007)

haylz said:
			
		

> but i bailed out last minute........



you could have bleddhi well bailed out in NuQ and had some fun down 'ere!   



Knowing this hotel and others like it, round and about, I wouldn't be surprised if "fire doors" were wedged open for whatever reasons...and that was partly cause of the speed of the conflagration. 

Used to go down there for a walk over New years,,,the kids used to wave at all the penshunners having their dinner.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Aug 18, 2007)

chymaera said:
			
		

> Six people still missing.




oh shit....didnt see that..ta


----------



## Miscellaneous (Aug 18, 2007)

chymaera said:
			
		

> there will shortly be no personnel in any fire-station overnight anywhere in Cornwall.



I have it from a Devon FF that the retained FFs from other areas are being brought in to cover the areas which are low on staff.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Aug 18, 2007)

boskysquelch said:
			
		

> you could have bleddhi well bailed out in NuQ and had some fun down 'ere!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So is it a hotel for the older generation???

I refused to go to  as they wanted me to get in a pink limo


----------



## chymaera (Aug 18, 2007)

Miscellaneous said:
			
		

> I have it from a Devon FF that the retained FFs from other areas are being brought in to cover the areas which are low on staff.




That does nothing to help the fact that shortly no fire stations anywhere in Cornwall will be manned over-night.
The shortage of retained fire-fighters is a seperate issue.


----------



## Miscellaneous (Aug 18, 2007)

chymaera- where did you hear that from??????


----------



## boskysquelch (Aug 18, 2007)

Miscellaneous said:
			
		

> I have it from a Devon FF that the retained FFs from other areas are being brought in to cover the areas which are low on staff.



which is awful considering, when I last had mates in the brigade down here/Devon, there was a three year plus waiting list for jobs because there was the finances to support the currently employed and train new ones to replace those leaving or coming in sight of retirement.

One chap I know in the brigade was actually asked to wait 5 years before they could "give" him a job. 

Must say tho'..when I have been about with chimney fires (only ONE of my own! ) and other people's disasters, I've only seen and heard of utter professionalism matched with as much speed to respond to fires as is possible _down here_.


----------



## boskysquelch (Aug 18, 2007)

haylz said:
			
		

> I refused to go to  as they wanted me to get in a pink limo



cud have been a forest green Xantia.. 


@Miscellaneous...the story has been around and on the cards fer a while...I've a  Pz fireman for a neighbour. 




*






			
				haylz said:
			
		

> So is it a hotel for the older generation???


 not necessarily...but I dunt tend to do NuQ or other  such places in the Summer...in the Winter, hotels tend to have a resident population of Oldes.


----------



## Miscellaneous (Aug 18, 2007)

AFAIK in Devon the recruiting is getting better because of the merger between Devon and Somerset Fire Services.


----------



## chymaera (Aug 18, 2007)

Miscellaneous said:
			
		

> chymaera- where did you hear that from??????




The huge protest banners in Falmouth put up by firefighters is a bit of a clue, plus the furore raging about it in the local press and the large amount of coverage given to it on the local radio and TV stations.


----------



## Miscellaneous (Aug 18, 2007)

boskysquelch said:
			
		

> @Miscellaneous...the story has been around and on the cards fer a while...I've a  Pz fireman for a neighbour.



Ahhhhhhhh I see, you're more in the know than me then, I know a D&SFRS retained.


----------



## Geri (Aug 18, 2007)

haylz said:
			
		

> So is it a hotel for the older generation???



That's what they said on the news - I think they were on a coach tour. We usually go there out of season and it's filled with old people, I didn't realise they went there in the summer as well. I assumed it was full of stag and hen parties.


----------



## chymaera (Aug 18, 2007)

haylz said:
			
		

> So is it a hotel for the older generation???



Now there has been a report by local TV news reporters no it isn't. There was a mix of people in the hotel from babies to the elderley.


----------



## Stobart Stopper (Aug 18, 2007)

chymaera said:
			
		

> Six people still missing.


I think it's down to 4 now.
The problem is, if the missing ones were elderly and a bit deaf they might not have heard the smoke alarms and stayed asleep. I always assumed that hotels had to have lights that automatically came on if the fire alarms went off. Even in my mum's flat that happens, it's all connected up to the fire alarms. The lights come on at the same time as sprinkler valves.


----------



## chymaera (Aug 18, 2007)

Stobart Stopper said:
			
		

> I think it's down to 4 now.
> The problem is, if the missing ones were elderly and a bit deaf they might not have heard the smoke alarms and stayed asleep. I always assumed that hotels had to have lights that automatically came on if the fire alarms went off. Even in my mum's flat that happens, it's all connected up to the fire alarms. The lights come on at the same time as sprinkler valves.




I would not assume anything about this incident. The Chief Constable has just been interviewed on Channel 5, apparently there was a burglary in the hotel just before the fire broke out.


----------



## boskysquelch (Aug 18, 2007)

chymaera said:
			
		

> I would not assume anything about this incident.



I was thinking the same after I said about the fire doors... but then I've been asked to _"open the fucking door again you cunt"_ , on a couple of occasions in biggish hotels, when I've kicked wedges out from under them.

I'm sure in the fullness of time all will be revealed.  


But then it has distracted the meeeedja from the  local elderly bulbous nosed with a woman stabber on the South Coast. Who says _you can't teach old dogs new tricks_?


----------



## chymaera (Aug 18, 2007)

boskysquelch said:
			
		

> But then it has distracted the meeeedja from the  local elderly bulbous nosed with a woman stabber on the South Coast. Who says _you can't teach old dogs new tricks_?



Which case are you refering to, there have been several stabbings in the last few days. (In one case I suspect when a young man pulled a knife on the wrong sad old gimmer who took it off him and stabbed him with it and dissappeared.)


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Aug 19, 2007)

chymaera said:
			
		

> Now there has been a report by local TV news reporters no it isn't. There was a mix of people in the hotel from babies to the elderley.



I should text the hen party and see if they are ok then....


----------



## Stobart Stopper (Aug 19, 2007)

Stil think there's an arsonist going around, first it was Skegness and now this, all in a couple of days. Then there was the Cutty Sark. Plus a lot of other huge fires that have appeared to have been arson.

Now we hear that there was a "burglar" seen in this hotel beforehand.


----------

